# 100 year PHA Mason



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 9, 2010)

This gentleman has been a mason for 100 years.


----------



## poppatattoo (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool


----------



## jack357 (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, that is great...


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow 100 years!  Now that's a milestone, to have been a Mason longer then most people live!  

I bet that 100 year pin puts the 50 year pin to shame.


----------



## JTM (Dec 10, 2010)

woah.  holy crap


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 11, 2010)

WOW!

How old is this Brother?? I will be lucky to get my 50 year pin let alone a 100 year one...


----------



## Texasfinesttc (Dec 11, 2010)

That's amazing


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 11, 2010)

absolutely amazing!


----------



## JTM (Dec 11, 2010)

How old is he?


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 11, 2010)

118 I believe but don't quote that.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 12, 2010)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> 118 I believe but don't quote that.


 
Well then, if you get the chance to... Tell this Worthy Brother congratulations for me!


----------



## JTM (Dec 12, 2010)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> 118 I believe but don't quote that.


 
he's in pretty good shape for 118, lol.  i hope to look like that when i'm 80.


----------



## jhodgdon (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow that is amazing


----------

